
Quantitatively estimate the Covid risk to you from ordinary daily activities - apsec112
http://microcovid.org/
======
auslegung
This is neat! However I’m concerned it will embolden some people to carry more
risk. I say that because I input the riskiest thing I’ve been doing regularly
(hanging out at an outdoor park with a few friends with masks off, 6+ feet
away) and the calculator told me it was less risky than I expected so I
thought, “cool, I can do riskier things.” And then I slapped myself. But lots
of people won’t slap themself, they’ll just do it.

~~~
tinus_hn
It’s not better to keep the truth from people just because you are afraid they
may make the wrong choice.

